# automatizacion de maquina estampadora



## JESY (Oct 11, 2007)

hola! 

estoy trabajando en la automatizacion de una maquina estampadora, ya tengo mi diagrama de control del PLC, mi diagrama neumatico, la descripcion del proceso que va a realizar la maquina, mi diagrama fase, y todo los requerimientos que me piden en el, pero uno de mis profesores me pide calculos de velocidad y presion que va a ejercer el piston al estampar la pieza y la verdad no tengo ni idea de como sacar esos datos, tambien me pide pues que hable sobre neumatica, hidraulica y fluidos pero no se si eso tenga mucho que ver con lo que estoy realizando pues es un proyecto sencillo y no requiere de tantos datos y temas, solo quisiera que me orientaran y saber si eso se requiere en cualquier proyecto de automatizacion y si es necesario.


----------



## thors (Oct 11, 2007)

en todos los procesos automaticos es necesario conocer de todos los elementos con los cuales trabajaras .y en tu proyecto es muy necesario saber la energia ( presion ) que ejercera tu maquina sobre el material a estampar .aunque no lo mencionas la presion que se requiere para estampar un trozo de tela no es la misma para estampar plasticos o nylon .etc etc ect

deberas aprender de estampado para saber cuanta presion se necesita para estampar el material que usaras  con ese dato buscaras con los fabricantes de actuadores neumaticos el que mas se acomode a tu proyecto .si no lo sabes los actuadores deben adicionarce minimo 
un regulador de presion( fuerza) y un regulador de flujo(velocidad) para ajustarlos a tus necesidades 



saludos y sigue estudiando


----------



## JESY (Oct 11, 2007)

hola ! thors  creo que si no te mencione que el material que voy a estampar es carton (cajas) se que de todas formas tengo que buscar el actuador adecuado a lo que es el proceso pero quisiera saber si existe una formula o algo asi para poder sacar ese dato, pues ya que tenga el actuador como calculo su presion y velocidad .


----------



## thors (Oct 12, 2007)

mmm debes tener el dato de cuanta presion es necesario para el estampado y listo 
es como saber cuanta corriente consume un calefactor para buscar dentro del mercado los elementos que lo controlaran osea datos del fabricante .
pienso que te piden saber cuanta presion por pulgada debe tener tu maquina¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

FESTO es una empresa dedicada a sistemas neumaticos 

saludos


----------



## Vilox (Nov 12, 2007)

Para calcular la fuerza producida por el cillindro debes tener en cuenta el diametro del cilindro, el diametro del embolo del cilindro. y asi con las areas calculas la presion y la fuerza determinada.

Busca en Internet sobre eso y obtendras toda la información.

o si te queda cerca buscar un Festo ve y que te presten un manual de diseño.


----------

